# Non - resident coyote Hunting



## tatonka (Sep 13, 2000)

After rereading the Game Digest several times regarding coyotees, the only mention of license reqirements states "...a michigan resident may hunt coyotes with a small game license..."
Does this mean I cannot hunt them as a non-resident with a non-resident small game license?

------------------


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Look on page 39under Fur harvesters License:
All persons who hunt and trap furbearing animals etc......Exception see notes 1&6 on page 41then on pg. 39 read the last paragraph on Non Resident FHL.
Hope this helps I'm sure Boehr will be around here too.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

tatonka...you are correct, a non-resident is required to have a non-resident fur harvester license to hunt or trap coyote.

Small game or fur harvester for coyotes only apply to residents.


----------

